# Sex during fights...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For minor issues it's a good routine I found with me and my wife but lately it's starting to annoy me because I'm beginning to question if either of us even takes each other's major issues seriously and that we're relying on lust to solve things that will never be solved unless we actually sit down and talk without me or her playing these games.

I don't mind make ups but I hate it when she just kicks me off after a "make up" session because she's still angry or hurt or p-ssed off and hell why the hell would she even f--k me and lead me on like this. I know women are more emotional then men so WTF is this? I think our marriage is more f--ked up then I thought.

Hell I can't sleep.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I can barely stand to be in the same room with my H if we're fighting, let alone him touching me. For me it is a major libido killer. Does fighting turn your W on?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell she's even turned on at the idea of bending me over! Which of course I will never let her do, nor will I ever allow restraints in our household since what she pulled on me years ago to get me back after a fight.

It's not like we fight during our arguments, but as soon as we start trying to make up, sex just seems to follow. Yet she k-cked me out of (her) our bedroom straight after. So WTF?! The issues we're facing at present are too serious to play these games, but now I'm starting to question her own sincerity and she's giving me the impression she's not taking this seriously.

And I don't want to have to pull the plug on her again - she's already been traumatised by it in the beginning of the year.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

It's hard to know what you are talking about (your issues that are serious). But if you feel like your issues are not being taken seriously, that feeling is coming from somewhere.

I would not threaten divorce because you are angry. The big D is a decision that should be made with great caution after a lot of time to figure it all out.

What is the real issue that you can't seem to resolve?


----------

